# Whew, this was a toughie.  Hundreds of segments



## soligen (Jan 22, 2012)

Here is it - all comments welcome. I think this is the most difficult thing I ever turned, and tells you how I spent the holidays.


----------



## witz1976 (Jan 22, 2012)

Somebody has been studying Eagle's work, huh.  

That looks fantastic!! Excellent job!


----------



## Younka (Jan 22, 2012)

WOW, Looks great, very nice job!!


----------



## Curly (Jan 22, 2012)

I'm humbled.


----------



## gbpens (Jan 22, 2012)

Fantastic! AllI can imagine is a series of wedges (built with layers of veneer) to build a ring camoflaged with the diamonds.


----------



## wizard (Jan 22, 2012)

Dennis, That is both elegant and stunning !!! Need to find a tuxedo to match :wink:. Doc


----------



## SDB777 (Jan 22, 2012)

Nice pen.

Scott


----------



## greggas (Jan 22, 2012)

I'm always amazed by youR work and this one truly shows your skill as a craftsman
Congrats


----------



## alphageek (Jan 22, 2012)

Holy cow - I think your the ONLY person who has successfully managed to make that style of blank other than Eagle!!

Congrats!!!


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jan 22, 2012)

Dennis, Eagle is smiling down today, you've captured it perfectly and then to turn a componet less, I'm speechless!


----------



## Toni (Jan 22, 2012)

Wow what an amazing pen!! Just love it!!


----------



## Brooks803 (Jan 22, 2012)

We need a jaw dropped drooling smiley face thingy. Dennis, you should have saved that for the birthday bash contests! Unless you've something ready to trump this that is. EXCELLENT work!


----------



## bitshird (Jan 22, 2012)

Unbelievably beautiful. Eagle is definitely smiling.


----------



## PTownSubbie (Jan 22, 2012)

Dennis,

That is a keeper! Awesome job! How long did it take you to figure that one out?


----------



## Constant Laubscher (Jan 22, 2012)

That looks fantastic!!


----------



## k4bdc (Jan 22, 2012)

Amazing, simply amazing!!


----------



## wiset1 (Jan 22, 2012)

...


----------



## glycerine (Jan 22, 2012)

Wow... That's about all I can say!


----------



## Ruby pen turning (Jan 22, 2012)

Holy macaroni! Ive never seen one like that before. It is  gorgeous What is it.... how is it... is this something the average Joe could attempt?


----------



## Texatdurango (Jan 22, 2012)

Every time someone does a similar desigh they are compare to eagle as if they are some sort of a novice or trainee.  It's about time that folks recognize talent (and dedication to detail) when they see it and as far as I'm concerned this blank is BETTER than anything eagle ever did and you made a pen out of it to boot...... Congrats, the nicest looking pen I've seen in a while!


----------



## Displaced Canadian (Jan 22, 2012)

That is classy. Was it done on a table saw?


----------



## edavisj316 (Jan 22, 2012)

Fantastic work!  I am trying to get my mind around how you did the blank, and it is giving me a headache.  Maybe, one of these days I will be able to come up with something as stunning.


----------



## drgoretex (Jan 22, 2012)

WOW!!!!

That is absolutely incredible!  Brilliant workmanship there, and a stunning pen, congratulations!

Ken


----------



## Monty (Jan 22, 2012)

:highfive::highfive:


----------



## toyotaman (Jan 22, 2012)

That is very stunning and a great piece of work.


----------



## Jim Burr (Jan 22, 2012)

Every time I think I have it figured out...I'm wrong. I'll just stay in awe!


----------



## joefyffe (Jan 22, 2012)

Dennis:  I can't add a thing.  There just aren't any words to describe the atristry that you have captured in this masterpiece!


----------



## jcm71 (Jan 22, 2012)

*CLUNK.*  That's the sound of my jaw hitting the floor.  WOW!


----------



## 76winger (Jan 22, 2012)

Well I have nothing to compare that too and all I can say is you're not only over the top with craftsmanship in your finished product, but its just stunningly beautiful as well.


----------



## RichF (Jan 22, 2012)

Dennis,  All I can say is wow!  Words can't capture how great that pen is.


----------



## Pete275 (Jan 22, 2012)

Holidays very well spent. That's amazing! Wish I had those skills, Im truly in awe.

Wayne


----------



## HoratioHornblower (Jan 22, 2012)

WOW!!! This is going in my folder titled "This is possible" so I can broaden my mind! This pen is over the top! Good job!


----------



## PenMan1 (Jan 22, 2012)

Love it, love it, love it. I particularly like the transition from the cap to the body. Classic, smooth lines! It looks well balanced.

Our departed friend may well have said "it's a $#^^*+ pen blank", but my friend, this is truely spectacular !

Well done!


----------



## JohnU (Jan 22, 2012)

Your repeticious precision is more than spot on. You are a man of patience and your hard work shows.  I live everything about it and I hope it finds its way to the home page where it belongs. Beautiful work!


----------



## Old Lar (Jan 22, 2012)

That is one of the coolest pens I have seen on this forum.  

Great work!  Outstanding!!  
I can't imagine the hours and talent it takes for a creation like that...


----------



## wiset1 (Jan 22, 2012)

I'm sorry to say that I never had a chance to get to know Eagle before his passing, but it's obvious that he inspired a great many people during his life and that's an amazing thing.  I know that I'm one of probably like...well everyone on the IAP that's wondering how this was done.  I don't like being told how to do stuff and would rather figure it out when it comes to stuff like this but it almost looks like a blank was turned and strips of ribbon were secured onto said blank and then finished.  I'm sure that's not how it was done, but the mind truly wonders just how...


----------



## kenspens (Jan 22, 2012)

what an outstanding job  from start to finish!!
love that pen!
ken brown
kens exotic pen artistry


----------



## crabcreekind (Jan 22, 2012)

WOW


----------



## PenMan1 (Jan 22, 2012)

I think "Dennis" must mean the one with upmost patience in another language! All you Dennis guys making these beautiful blanks!

I lost patience just counting the wedgies visable in the photograph! Wow!

I like this pen even more each time I go back to drool over it!


----------



## tim self (Jan 22, 2012)

All I can say is WOW.  I can not even wrap my mind around that blank.  Beautiful doesn't even describe it.


----------



## sumterdad (Jan 22, 2012)

Wow that is awsome


----------



## jasontg99 (Jan 22, 2012)

Holy #%$&!  That is absolutely amazing.


----------



## micah (Jan 22, 2012)

ok...I'm never going to post one of my crappy pens again.
That is art.


----------



## boxerman (Jan 22, 2012)

Wow very elegant.


----------



## Tom D (Jan 22, 2012)

Now that I am done drooling all over my keyboard I can say FANTISTIC PEN.


----------



## JimB (Jan 22, 2012)

That is absolutely amazing!


----------



## Haynie (Jan 22, 2012)

I can not even imagine how you did that. Absolutely amazing.


----------



## hewunch (Jan 22, 2012)

Classy! Great work!


----------



## Jim15 (Jan 22, 2012)

I clicked that I like it, but that not enough that is just outstanding.


----------



## plano_harry (Jan 22, 2012)

That is amazing!  How did you do that???  Any photos of the work in progress?


----------



## Dalecamino (Jan 22, 2012)

Nice work Dennis. Your labor paid off again. Beautiful pen.


----------



## rsetina (Jan 22, 2012)

Oh my, that's gorgeous. How do you do it? I could study that for days and not figure it out. Simply beautiful.


----------



## mrburls (Jan 23, 2012)

What a work of beauty. This maybe my most favorite pen I've seen posted here in the few years I've been a member of IAP.

Do you even have an idea of how many hours it took you to create this beauty? 

*FRONT PAGE PLEASE, NO BRAINER *
** 
Keith "mrburls"


----------



## skiprat (Jan 23, 2012)

Simply Superb !!!!!


----------



## firewhatfire (Jan 23, 2012)

I have no where near enough comprehension skills to imagine how that works, but I wish I did.  Truly a masterpiece.

Phil


----------



## Twissy (Jan 23, 2012)

Gobsmacked!


----------



## Freethinker (Jan 23, 2012)

Now THAT is what I aspire to eventually do as a penmaker.

I'm not really sure HOW it's done ( i have copied some of the styles that Eagle did, but not that one) but I'd love to try someday. 

Just awesome.


----------



## andy fischer (Jan 23, 2012)

It is amazing what creativity you have. Absolutely beautiful.
Just wondering what pen kit you used?


----------



## witz1976 (Jan 23, 2012)

andy fischer said:


> It is amazing what creativity you have. Absolutely beautiful.
> Just wondering what pen kit you used?



This is a kit-less pen.  Meaning all the parts outside of the clip and nib he made.  Which makes this even more special.  Last time this design was seen it was made with kit components.


----------



## fiferb (Jan 23, 2012)

A Masterpiece! Congratulations for achieving something most will never comprehend let alone attempt.


----------



## bluwolf (Jan 23, 2012)

That is awesome.

Mike


----------



## scotirish (Jan 23, 2012)

*The picture is great but having handled the real pen (yes I did try to put it in my pocket) and seen it up close and personal, GREAT WORK Dennis!! If you ever get tired of it, well, call and I will come running.  All kidding aside it is a real well done pen.
Ron*


----------



## Ambidex (Jan 23, 2012)

*pen*

Truly remarkable!


----------



## BRobbins629 (Jan 23, 2012)

Well done Dennis.  Figuring out how to do these is one hurdle, avoiding gaps between the pieces even harder.


----------



## cnirenberg (Jan 23, 2012)

Dennis,
Wow, that is beautiful.


----------



## luke39uk (Jan 23, 2012)

Great work


----------



## Robert111 (Jan 23, 2012)

Absolutely stunning! I'd love to know what it's made of.


----------



## brownsfn2 (Jan 23, 2012)

I can not think of the words.  That is amazing.  

I hope I can someday do work like that.  I am so far away.


----------



## soligen (Jan 23, 2012)

Thanks for all the compliments.

Here are a few more details to answer some of the questions.

The pen is kit-less. The only parts that I did not make are the clip and the refill ( A Schmidt).

The nose cone is made from nickle-silver aka German Silver

Finials, CB, and Section are black Polyurethane Resin.

The pen blank is almost all paper and styrene. The diamonds are wood - Hardware store dowel rod simply because it was the lightest color wood I had on hand.

I used almost an entire bottle of CA just making the blank - Yep, my sinuses are clear .

I spent an entire day just making the jig for this blank, then 2 or 3 partial test blanks over several days to tweak things. The first full blank had a major blow out (previously posted). All that led up to this blank. It took and entire day just to make the blank.


----------



## eldee (Jan 23, 2012)

Fantastic!!!


----------



## maxman400 (Jan 23, 2012)

Amazing!


----------



## soligen (Jan 23, 2012)

There were a couple questions/comments above that I didn't address in my previous follow up, so here goes.

I'm not ready to share exactly how I made this.  However, I encourage you to ponder how this is done and emulate it.  You will get a lot more out of taking the journey of discovery than me simply telling you.

As for saving this for the Bash contest, no I don't have anything else waiting in the wings, but I figure I have at least 3 weeks to come up with something different, hopefully 4.  If there were going to be an "Eagle" contest, I would have saved it for that, but as there isn't, I prefer to come up with something that isn't so close to another person's work for the contest. This was a learning pen (Well, arn't they all?)

So, I decided to go ahead and post it, and now the pressure in on to get another pen made before the contest deadline. I'll have to swim through the idea's and see what I come up with.


----------



## soligen (Jan 23, 2012)

I'll also add there there are at least 4 things I would change about how I did this.  2 in how the blank was made and 2 in the pen construction.


----------



## LeeR (Jan 23, 2012)

wiset1 said:


> I'm sorry to say that I never had a chance to get to know Eagle before his passing, but it's obvious that he inspired a great many people during his life and that's an amazing thing.  I know that I'm one of probably like...well everyone on the IAP that's wondering how this was done.  I don't like being told how to do stuff and would rather figure it out when it comes to stuff like this but it almost looks like a blank was turned and strips of ribbon were secured onto said blank and then finished.  I'm sure that's not how it was done, but the mind truly wonders just how...



Dittos on knowing more about the process.  I like to admire fine craftsmanship, but also enjoy seeing some level of project description. I certainly understand that the exact nature may be proprietary, but maybe a hint?  :wink:


----------



## thewishman (Jan 23, 2012)

Beautiful, beautiful work. Thanks for sharing it with us.


----------



## kruzzer (Jan 23, 2012)

absolutely stunning.... If you do another one I'd really like to see the blank before you cut and turn it..


----------



## Lenny (Jan 23, 2012)

Just INCREDIBLE!!! 

One of the best pens I have seen here ... ever!


----------



## 1dweeb (Jan 23, 2012)

The pen looks great! Your patience and attention to detail are second to none as seen in your final product. As others have said, this truly deserves to be placed on the front page. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## soligen (Jan 23, 2012)

kruzzer said:


> absolutely stunning.... If you do another one I'd really like to see the blank before you cut and turn it..


 
Well, I snapped of pic of this blank, as I want sure it wouldn't blow out. Perhaps this also can give a little bit of a hint.


----------



## alphageek (Jan 23, 2012)

soligen said:


> kruzzer said:
> 
> 
> > absolutely stunning.... If you do another one I'd really like to see the blank before you cut and turn it..
> ...



Nice hint!!!  and even the blank is great (but nothing like the finished pen)... I can't wait to see what you do for the bash, cause this could easily have been a winner in my book!


----------



## Penl8the (Jan 23, 2012)

Absolutely stunning.  Well done


----------



## markgum (Jan 23, 2012)

After I took it from Ron's pocket I tried putting it in mine.  :biggrin:
 Yes, up close and deep inspection the work is amazing.
Great work Dennis.



scotirish said:


> *The picture is great but having handled the real pen (yes I did try to put it in my pocket) and seen it up close and personal, GREAT WORK Dennis!! If you ever get tired of it, well, call and I will come running. All kidding aside it is a real well done pen.*
> *Ron*


----------



## Sawdust46 (Jan 24, 2012)

WOW! Fantastic pen!  This is why I joined IAP, to see such beautiful work.


----------



## TerryDowning (Jan 25, 2012)

And there are people in this world that think pen making is NOT an art.

I humbly submit this pen as proof that pen making is in fact an art form and that there are artists in our midst.

Amazing, simply amazing.


----------



## nvenezia (Jan 26, 2012)

Both stunning and regal. Great job.


----------



## Brandon Nichols (Jan 26, 2012)

WOW!! That's all I can say right now. Might be able to come up with something later but my mind is froze up right now


----------



## dow (Jan 26, 2012)

Very nice pen.


----------



## MSGMP (Jan 27, 2012)

Over the top beautiful pen.


----------



## GaryMGg (Jan 27, 2012)

Dennis,
There so many superb facets about this pen.
Your execution of Eagle's concept is fantastic and the fact that you figured out how to make the blank for yourself is wonderful.
Awesome workmanship.


----------



## Frank Nemke sr (Jan 27, 2012)

Great looking.If it could talk, it would say" this i what class looks like"


----------

